# a few of us hitting ewen madock sunday morning



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

There will be a few guys giving ewen madock another bash early sunday morning. We are planning a 5:30 - 6:00 start. All are welcome the more the merrier.

Lee


----------

